# TBN founder has passed away.



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 2, 2013)

I get no solace in hearing about anyone who has passed. It even bothered me when I heard about Bin Laden's and Hussein's deaths, having a strong feeling they died as lost as a ball in the weeds. But Paul Crouch has passed away at the age of 79. I grieve because I get no comfort in having a strong feeling he died in the Lord. *I am not judging him neither comdemned nor saved, God knows, and I will leave it in His hands to do what is right, just and good.* But knowing the false gospel he and his cohorts "preached" for years, about sowing seed in his kingdom(insert TBN here), and not God's. He and the likes of Hinn, Murdock, Keith Moore, Hagin Sr. & Jr., Jentezen Franklin, Jakes, et al, have shoved this garbage in our faces for way too long. I grieve for his immediate family, for when you lose a loved one(I know, I lost my mom June 14, 2012), it's very hard.

But he has finished his race, and he will either stand or fall.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was wondering when someone here was going to mention this. Make no mistake when one sees the carnage he has created among millions of people you will will feel less ambivalent about his death and probable eternal destiny.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 2, 2013)

I do not have doubts about his eternal destiny. However, I grieve over the mess that he and his ilk have made with their unholy blend of reductionistic Christianity + the worst features of American consumerism + therapeutic moralistic deism.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 2, 2013)

I grew up in Pentecostal circles, so his name and others like Hinn, Murdock, etc., are all familiar. Paul Crouch preached another gospel for sure. TBN is making it very difficult for many worldwide to enter the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## sevenzedek (Dec 2, 2013)

I got very excited about the thread title until I read it more carefully. I thought it read "TBN has passed away."


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 2, 2013)

I realize that upon the immediate death of someone associated with the Christian faith, there is some wisdom in the old Roman dictum _nihil mortuis nisi bonum_ ("nothing about the dead unless good.").

Of course, we also need to tell the truth about the living and the dead. And if nothing critical could be offered about the dead, that would certainly put historians like me out of business!

And here's the truth: It is people like Mr. Crouch who have put at risk the ministerial housing exemption with the IRS. That's something having roots, in some measure or other, going back to the Edict of Milan (313). I realize that secularists oppose this anyway, but it is those who have claimed exorbitant exemptions for themselves and their families who have made targets of all ministers, most of whom receive quite modest salaries with congregations dependent on their housing exemption to help them along. 

The sort of lifestyle that Crouch celebrated and lived is a far cry from anything that we find on the pages of Scripture or among the faithful in the Church of our Lord Jesus Christ. And those of us who give and serve, and do not live as Crouch did, are made to pay the price for his extravagances. And this is all rather minor, paling into insignificance compared to the many that he has otherwise mislead with respect to the gospel of our Savior. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Andres (Dec 2, 2013)

I pray Crouch's death would be the beginning of the complete demise of TBN.


----------



## kodos (Dec 2, 2013)

Andres said:


> I pray Crouch's death would be the beginning of the complete demise of TBN.




Without speaking as to his salvation one way or another, what he and his ilk have done has damaged the cause of Christ in many, many ways, and has caused major harm to God's People.

I think we should all pray for the end of TBN, or even better - its conversion into a platform that would proclaim the true gospel.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 2, 2013)

kodos said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I pray Crouch's death would be the beginning of the complete demise of TBN.
> ...



Double


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 2, 2013)

So, I wonder if the denizens of TBN are thinking his faith faltered? Scary set of beliefs.


----------



## Andres (Dec 2, 2013)

Mushroom said:


> So, I wonder if the denizens of TBN are thinking his faith faltered? Scary set of beliefs.



That's actually a good question...what would the TBN faithful say? Did Crouch not have enough faith?


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 2, 2013)

I personally hope he is with the Lord, but that's between him and God. I'm more concerned with the false teaching that TBN continues to propagate and hope that house crumbles quicker than a jack rabbit on speed.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 2, 2013)

Why isn't Benny Hinn placing Paul Crouch's hand upon a television somewhere?


----------



## R Harris (Dec 2, 2013)

On the Christianpost.com website, an article headline says "tributes pouring in for Paul Crouch - from Max Lucado, TD Jakes, others."


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 2, 2013)

Mushroom said:


> So, I wonder if the denizens of TBN are thinking his faith faltered? Scary set of beliefs.



Probably not. At nearly 80, even the Faith teachers realize that death shadows an old man.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, he flaunted his wealth for all to see. He had the TBN set "dressed to the nines", the "Holy Land Experience" ditto. I am sure at his funeral, all the eulogies will be, "This one man set out with a vision......" and not about Jesus Christ.


----------



## hammondjones (Dec 3, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> > So, I wonder if the denizens of TBN are thinking his faith faltered? Scary set of beliefs.
> ...




Maybe it was malicious animal magnetism.

It is really fitting to use the euphemism _pass away_ because it fits right into that neo-Gnostic/post-Christian Science/secret knowledge/mind over matter/higher plane mumbo-jumbo that is the Word of Faith movement.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 3, 2013)

Never heard of him, or his group, I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Sherwin L. (Dec 3, 2013)

Whatever Crouch's fate will be, God will judge righteously. God also righteously allowed TBN to "flourish" in the way that it did, for whatever reason. Ultimately, I don't fret over the eternal implications since God is sovereign over all. That, however, does not absolve us from the responsibility of calling out heresies and false gospels, as often propagated by organizations like TBN.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 3, 2013)

Ater listening to Justin Peters commentary on Crouch's passing, I was amazed at who this man really was, if this is true. He says he was a drunk, was caught in a homosexual affair and plagarized a TBN movie. Not to mention he lived like a King by swindling millions off of the misery of many crippled and poor men and women. Sounds like an unregenerate man to me.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Dec 4, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> plagarized a TBN movie.



Oddly enough, that's pretty well documented. The court deposition transcripts from the resulting lawsuit were posted online by a ministry watchdog group. They were caught telling lies/using aliases by the person conducting the depo. Also, I probably don't have to tell you not to watch, but that TBN movie (The Omega Code) is a horrible little film.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 4, 2013)

I have no idea what Omega Code is and yes, I will never watch anything produced by TBN. What is sad is that now we have several respected preachers going on TBN and giving them credibility, like Franklin Graham and Dr. Jeremiah. I know many in here won't call these men respected but many within the invisible church do, in my opinion. I'm not sure why these men do this other than they have their eyes off Christ and on their pocket books. so sad.....


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

Sherwin L. said:


> Whatever Crouch's fate will be, God will judge righteously. God also righteously allowed TBN to "flourish" in the way that it did, for whatever reason. Ultimately, I don't fret over the eternal implications since God is sovereign over all. That, however, does not absolve us from the responsibility of calling out heresies and false gospels, as often propagated by organizations like TBN.



I believe the "flourishing" is God giving people exactly what they desire. We are witnessing the broad scope of Christianity devoid of any theological understanding and the subsequent degradation. TBN style of "witness" has no apologetic value whatsoever and is a laughing stock amongst unbelievers rather than something to seriously consider and contend with.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes, none of us deserve Jesus but... I abhor the antichrist cult leader Paul Crouch and everything he stood for. I abhor TBN and all its lies and greed. I abhor falseness and deception and false gospel! Many are okay saying they abhor the Pope and the lies of RCC but Paul Crouch is arguably just as bad or 10 times worse. I don't think we should be afraid of saying the truth about him and all his ugliness. I am not sad that he is in hell now (yes, this is where he is because your God is just). I have no problem saying this. I never prayed for Crouch and I would not. Am I wrong? Did David hate his enemies and pray for their ruin? Did Paul say there are some we should not pray for? In my opinion, Paul Crouch was one of the 10 worst men I know by name on earth.

Paul Crouch blasphemed God and Jesus non-stop and told lies about them to make money off destroying their names! He and all his scammers knowingly taught a false Christianity and destroyed Christianity in the eyes of millions. Why are we so afraid of speaking the truth about this false prophet, antichrist of a man? Is it that people don't really know WHO he was and what he taught?

Word Faith cult:
- Says humans ARE gods!
- Says humans have the power to "by belief" do mind over matter and get anything they want
- Teaches the health, wealth and prosperity gospel that turns God into a genie
- Teaches God PROMISES and MUST give you everything you want or God is a liar (if you believe this without doubt, it will come true)
- Calls God's sovereignty the worst teaching in the world and from the pit of Satan
- Teaches that if you don't get health, wealth, prosperity, that is because you are in sin (since you failed to "faith it into existence")
- Teaches if you get sick, it is your fault from sin because you didn't heal yourself via 100% belief
- Does false healings on tv. See youtube and Kenneth Hagin
- Claims to raise the dead and yet these scammers still die and they don't raise their parents, wives, spouses etc (proof they are false)
And a 100 other horrific teachings...

Speak out against this man and his evil family and evil network (TBN) and all they stand for!


----------



## earl40 (Dec 8, 2013)

psycheives said:


> Yes, none of us deserve Jesus but... I abhor the antichrist cult leader Paul Crouch and everything he stood for. I abhor TBN and all its lies and greed. I abhor falseness and deception and false gospel! Many are okay saying they abhor the Pope and the lies of RCC but Paul Crouch is arguably just as bad or 10 times worse. I don't think we should be afraid of saying the truth about him and all his ugliness. I am not sad that he is in hell now (yes, this is where he is because your God is just). I have no problem saying this. I never prayed for Crouch and I would not. Am I wrong? Did David hate his enemies and pray for their ruin? Did Paul say there are some we should not pray for? In my opinion, Paul Crouch was one of the 10 worst men I know by name on earth.
> 
> Paul Crouch blasphemed God and Jesus non-stop and told lies about them to make money off destroying their names! He and all his scammers knowingly taught a false Christianity and destroyed Christianity in the eyes of millions. Why are we so afraid of speaking the truth about this false prophet, antichrist of a man? Is it that people don't really know WHO he was and what he taught?
> 
> ...



KaBoom says one from the pew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 8, 2013)

earl40 said:


> KaBoom says one from the pew!!!!!!!!!



She gave 'em a verbal one of these:


----------

